# Lycra-based Balaclavas?



## Fayllia (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard that a lightweight Lycra based balaclava was the best thing for fursuiters to wear while suiting.  Can anyone suggest places and links to buy a balaclava like this that is comfortable, light, and not terribly expensive?


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Why would you need to wear a balaclava?? 

Google is your friend.


----------



## Fayllia (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard that it was recommended so that (in suits not made on a balaclava base) you would not get sweat/oils into the inside of your head.


----------



## Fayllia (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard that it was recommended so that (in suits not made on a  balaclava base) you would not get sweat/oils into the inside of your  head.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 22, 2012)

It's recommended in suits that are balaclava-based, too, since the balaclava itself can't be taken out to be washed.

Your best bet is to just make your own, really. They can get expensive and it can be hard to determine if you're buying a cold-weather one or not (which would be a terrible choice). Get a light weight fabric that has a two-way stretch. Basically all you have to do is trace the profile of your head, cut out each half, and sew them together down the middle. Then cut where you want your eyes/mouth to be (and hem that if you so want).


----------

